# What do you think caused this?



## Joken (Jun 24, 2016)

Plants are otherwise healthy and growing very fast. They have been in the ground one month. The yellow is soft and pliable with some small spots scattered about. These depict the worse. I'm not going to fertilize for a couple weeks. 

View attachment leaf.JPG


View attachment leaf1.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't know what that is in pot, but it is virus in roses.. that is no help, sorry. Can we get a pic of the whole plant.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah I was going to say genetic anomaly or pathogen. I would look on google image for "Marijuana pathogen/virus" or "Marijuana genetic abnormality" and see if you come across a pic or 2 that look like yours. I would try to cross reference it though to be sure.


----------



## Joken (Jun 25, 2016)

It looks a lot like Tobacco Mosaic Virus and that is some really nasty stuff. I'm growing in what was our veggie garden and my wife has some tomatoes in another area in pots. The tomatoes have yellow and brown spotted leaves and look horrible. There is a common denominator here we bought some organic potting soil and I used a little mixed with my soil when I planted. I have friends that have grown for many years and they have no idea. The guy at the grow store said maybe magnesium deficiency and they have never seen TMV around here, Oregon Willamette valley. There is a test that can be ordered for $65 or a treatment called TMV Pro that's supposed to stop it. It won't kill it though. I planted a couple tomatoes near my plants today to see if they get it. I grew beautiful plants in this same spot last year. Hoping it isn't TMV, and I'll keep you posted. Thanks, Ken


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2016)

Keep in mind that most grow store people are simply salespeople and probably know less than you do.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2016)

Seen it, had it. Turned out just to be an abnormality like hushpuppy said.

Yeah THG, I never had a salesperson say you don't need something.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 26, 2016)

Never take mud wrestling advice from a pig


----------



## Schlongo (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from Cannabis Heaven


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Never take mud wrestling advice from a pig



:rofl:


----------



## Joken (Jul 30, 2016)

Well, whatever the anomaly is, it doesn't seem to be harming growth. I had someone tell me that it was from cloning the same plants too many times. My friend who got me started and gives me plants said this is year four. It's beyond me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 30, 2016)

While that is certainly a possibility from cloning too long, the nature of the cloning process is not the cause of genetic anomalies. They just happen when triggered by the right things, like cancer in animals. I wouldn't be afraid to clone a plant many times over (and have done a few many times over). Its more the age of the genes in the plant, being forcefully grown under non-ideal conditions that allow for these genetic damages to occur. Just FYI


----------

